# Scorpion not active



## cotton005 (Aug 27, 2008)

I am a bit worried I am doing somthing wrong.My scorp jsut kinda stays in his hiding spot all the time ,some times comes out to drink other than that he jsut stays put.He doesnt eat doesnt move around to much.I keep the tank around 75 at night I use a night red nocturnal light when it is cold to keep it warm and up to 90 in the day time.I have a nice cave like struct that he hids in plus there is a wooden bark thing for him to climb and hide in .

He has not eaten in 2 days.
Is this normal if not what am I doning wrong.From everything I have read I should be good? or is that incorrect,


----------



## GideonSmith08 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is normal. According to some people, scorpions can stay in a suspended state for 99% of the time, but don't regret your choice of pet for this.


----------



## clam1991 (Aug 27, 2008)

its fine scorps dont usually move around to much except late at night


----------



## Thongy (Aug 27, 2008)

learn to use the ****ing search button, theres new threads like this every single day talking about scorpions not eating for 2 days or not being active for 2 days. 

If you only have such a scarce amount of knowledge on scorpions and scorpion keeping, why do you even have one?
Do some researching before you get a scorpion, learn to use google.


----------



## Tobarnis (Aug 27, 2008)

It's normal.


----------



## BearGrylls4life (Aug 27, 2008)

ya thats extremly common, no worries. but u should have researched this before you decided to get one


----------



## bjaeger (Aug 28, 2008)

Laff. :wall:


----------



## JColt (Aug 28, 2008)

Thongy said:


> learn to use the ****ing search button, theres new threads like this every single day talking about scorpions not eating for 2 days or not being active for 2 days.
> 
> If you only have such a scarce amount of knowledge on scorpions and scorpion keeping, why do you even have one?
> Do some researching before you get a scorpion, learn to use google.


Dont run the kid off. No one says you "HAVE" to reply. Almost every board has repeated questions on every subject known to mankind. If you can find the time to badger you can find the time to help. :wall:


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 28, 2008)

Totally agree i think that was out of order THONGY its nice to know someone shares our great hobby give them help not abuse ITS NOT BIG TO SWEAR AND ITS NOT CLEVER.


----------



## Hentzi (Aug 28, 2008)

What Scorpion do you have Cotton005?


----------



## v4climber (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh no... Beware, it means that it will turn into a mutant and break the enclosure then eat your entire family... 

I am just kidding... Everyone has already given you the answer I just wanted to be a brat.

I would suggest researching before you get a pet next time, most people don't do it but it is smartest to do that.

Good luck, and let's hope you don't put it in the microwave (As I read a few signatures up from me)

PostScript: Leave thongy alone, everyone makes mistakes, on both sides of this thread.


----------



## cotton005 (Aug 28, 2008)

*funny*

Thank you all for the comments , at least the ones that are providing info.To the other people, well not much to say to .Sorry for the noob and sorry if there are other threads like this.I jsut found this site and figured I would ask.Funny I am reg on other forums as well noob Q's all the time hey even dup threads but I ahve never responded in a negative manner.

Any way thanks to all that gave a bit of info I do realize thsi is how they are I am jsut making sure I am not doing somthing worng that is all.

I have an Emp scorp by the by


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 28, 2008)

If only there was a place to that newbs could go and ask questions about scorpions without people badgering them 

I actually don't agree on how thongy put it the proper way to go about newb questions is to answer while letting them know many questions have already been covered and it might be easier to use the search function. 

To the OP: just for future referances many scorpions can go MONTHS without food and others actually fast and will not except food. Emperor Scorpions are like that. 

-Eddy


----------



## F3lix (Aug 29, 2008)

Don't listen to these guys, something is very wrong with your scorp.  My scorpions are very active, I was playing frisbee with my H. Judacious' just earlier today, and I'm trying to teach my T. Stigmurus' to tap dance, but it's really hard to find all those little little tap shoes.


----------



## signinsimple (Aug 29, 2008)

~Abyss~ said:


> To the OP: just for future referances many scorpions can go MONTHS without food and others actually fast and will not except food. Emperor Scorpions are like that.
> 
> -Eddy


My Emp has never fasted, and I'm convinced it has an over active metabolism cause it eats at least 2 or 3 crickets a week, has always done so, and never gets fat.  It's weird.  When are they supposed to fast?  Do they all eventually fast?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Aug 29, 2008)

No I have one just like your it eats 3-5 at time and tries to even eat my finger. Has never fasted except maybe for a day or two before molts.


----------



## mkieff (Aug 29, 2008)

F3lix said:


> Don't listen to these guys, something is very wrong with your scorp.  My scorpions are very active, I was playing frisbee with my H. Judacious' just earlier today, and I'm trying to teach my T. Stigmurus' to tap dance, but it's really hard to find all those little little tap shoes.


LMAO....

I took mine bowling yesterday.  Was a pain to find the shoes that fit him... or is it a her...   My scorp bowled a 175.


----------



## praetorian2150 (Aug 30, 2008)

my emeror doesnt move much as well except after 2 am. Not nearly as bad as my costa rican zebra tarantula. it literally hasnt moved since i put him in his KK


----------



## Malcara (Aug 31, 2008)

Also remember, even though they really only have a small nerve cluster for a brain, they do have slight differences in I guess what you would call the scorpion equivilent of a personality. Some are super active and some are lazy, some are docile and some are aggressive. Also some species are naturally lazy and are waht we call pet holes. As they go in their hides and sit there unless food doesn't come to them. I have 40+ scorps at the moment and some are fun to watch, while others I have to occasionally check on to make sure they are still kicking. 2 days is nothing to worry about, 2 weeks even can be normal. Don't disturb the fellow and leave him be, and every week or so look in and make sure he isn't dead. However if you disturb him too much you will stress the poor guy out.


----------

